# Sticky  Double-personality and Multiple Accounts in Thai Forum



## Chad

I will conclude all the multiple log-in acounts and duplicated-users in The Thai Forum here just to make sure that we are well awared of whats is going on ATM.

* BTW, sharing the same computer with your cousin just doenst make any fcking sense, so dont even bring that up *

1.


DaiTengu said:


> khunshinboon seems to have multiple personalities using  shinboon and  khunshinboon sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!


2.


DaiTengu said:


> barrieoil seems to have multiple personalities using  khunshinboon and  davisstreet and  barrieoil sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!


3.


DaiTengu said:


> fas235 seems to have multiple personalities using  fas234 and  fas235 sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!


4.


DaiTengu said:


> winnerr seems to have multiple personalities using  Anawinn and  winnerr sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!


5.


DaiTengu said:


> boondham seems to have multiple personalities using  ข้าวปั้นน้อย and  boondham sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!



6.


DaiTengu said:


> suttisai seems to have multiple personalities using  nitisit and  suttisai sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!


7.


DaiTengu said:


> perawat seems to have multiple personalities using  nitisak and  perawat sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!


----------



## fridaynightlights

Not as much as expected actually. Kudos to those normal non-double personality mates out there.


----------



## ncas

ตอนนี้น่าจะมีมากกว่านี้นะ


----------



## nawat001

อยากทราบวิํธีเช็คไอพีหน่อยครับ ใครรู้บ้าง


----------



## Greanlightman

konthaimaitalorkan = Greanlightman

ผมเคยเปลี่ยนชื่อ โดยเปลี่ยน user ใหม่ครั้งนึงครับ

ว่าแต่สงสัยครับว่าทำไมไม่ควรใช้ 2 ชื่อ ส่วนตัวผมคิดว่ามันเป็นเรื่องปกตินะครับในหลายๆบอร์ด ถ้าไม่ได้มีเจตนาแฝง


----------



## Chad

updated.



DaiTengu said:


> suttisai seems to have multiple personalities using  nitisit and  suttisai sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!





DaiTengu said:


> perawat seems to have multiple personalities using  nitisak and  perawat sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!


----------



## nitisit

suttisai นั่นอันเก่าของผมครับ พอดี activate ไม่ได้ก็เลยสมัครใหม่เป็น nitisit ไม่ได้มีเจตนาอะไรแอบแฝงเลยนะครับ 

แต่ผมรู้สึกแปลกใจนะครับว่ารู้ได้ยังไงว่า suttisai เป็นของผมด้วย ทั้งๆ ที่ ผมยังไม่เคยใช้ suttisai ตั้งกระทู้หรือตอบกระทู้อะไรเลย

suttisai เมื่อสักคู่ผมก็ล็อกอินเข้าได้นะครับ แต่ใช้ทำอะไรไม่ได้เลย มันขึ้นมาว่าต้อง Activate จากจดหมายที่ส่งไปทางอีเมล์ก่อน

ซึ่งตอนที่ผมสมัคร suttisai ไปเมื่อวันที่ 7 พ.ค. 2552 ไม่มีจดหมายอะไรส่งไปที่อีเมล์เลย ผมก็เลยไม่สามารถ Activate บัญชี suttisai ได้

ก็เลยตัดสินใจสมัครใหม่เป็น nitisit ในวันที่ 11-12 พ.ค. 2552 แต่คราวนี้ทางเว็บส่งจดหมายมาให้ Activate ก็เลยสามารถใช้ account nitisit นี้ได้


----------



## fridaynightlights

Greanlightman said:


> konthaimaitalorkan = Greanlightman
> 
> ผมเคยเปลี่ยนชื่อ โดยเปลี่ยน user ใหม่ครั้งนึงครับ
> 
> ว่าแต่สงสัยครับว่าทำไมไม่ควรใช้ 2 ชื่อ ส่วนตัวผมคิดว่ามันเป็นเรื่องปกตินะครับในหลายๆบอร์ด ถ้าไม่ได้มีเจตนาแฝง


อยู่ที่ไหนก็กฏที่นั่นล่ะมั้งครับ เหมือนเมืองไทยล่ะ ทำไมมีมาตรา 7?


----------



## Munich dweller

Update ... 



DaiTengu said:


> น้องฟ้า seems to have multiple personalities using  love thailand and  น้องฟ้า sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!


----------



## Chad

^^ and from Hatyai


----------



## Munich dweller

DaiTengu said:


> Be! seems to have multiple personalities using  wiao and  Sun6 and  WTH and  AI5 and  To9 and  Be! sharing the same computer. No soup for you! and you! and you!


For those of you who use multiple accounts for whatever stupid reasons, I consider this as an insincere act and you will be IP-banned.


----------



## sunnyanh0202

hi...!
I'm studing aboout Thai's construction market. Nice to meet you.


----------

